# Today on RO



## Becca

[align=center] [/align][align=center]




[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Wednesday, 04 March 2009*[/align] [align=center]*:rainbow:*[/align] [align=center]*Hello everybody! I hope everyone has had a great day so far! 
*[/align][align=center]*:sunshine:
*[/align] [align=center]*Thanks for reading todayâs news, Enjoy!
*[/align] [align=center]:biggrin2:[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]




[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Elf Mommy wants to remind everyone about the  Photo Philes area rule  Make sure you have seen it!*[/align] [align=center]*:camera*[/align] [align=center]*Brandy456 is having a bit of trouble figuring out the new board! She is getting rather lost! Can you help and answer her questions?  Here *[/align] [align=center]*leaseplease:*[/align] [align=center]*Look whoâs at  1000 Posts!  Go congratulate Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears!*[/align] [align=center]:airborne: 
[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*PEG We miss you, Hope everything is going okay *[/align][align=center]:missyou
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*SWANLAKE!*[/align] [align=center]*Have a great day*[/align][align=center]*:birthday*[/align][align=center]*arty:
*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*There are also other members celebrating a birthday today, though they may not longer be active itâs still nice to wish them a many happy returns:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*bunslave*[/align] [align=center]*Alegria*[/align] [align=center]*rianne23*[/align] [align=center]*and *[/align] [align=center]*lovethetailyall*[/align] [align=center]*!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Have a super day guys *[/align] [align=center]*:bouquet:*[/align] [align=center]*If you havenât added your special days to the  Calendar  yet, please do so we can celebrate with you 
*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Not long left to enter the  Caption contest!  Go quick, go now!*[/align] [align=center]*:camera*[/align] [align=center]*momof2buns is bunny sitting! Have a look at this handsome boy, follow  this link !!*[/align] [align=center]*:bunnieskiss*[/align] [align=center]*Go laugh along with the others as Ali shares aâ¦  rather smelly  story!*[/align] [align=center]*:humour:*[/align] [align=center]*Have you seen the  new chat?  Check out this thread then drop in the chat room, lets try and get a few more members in there chatting away *[/align] [align=center]*arty0002:*[/align] [align=center]*rabbitbloom is posting about her thid annual  Hops for Hope  If you live in Michigan and would like to attend buy your tickets now before they sell out!*[/align] [align=center]:run:[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*irishlops has posted an update about Caramelâs spay, go make sure she is doing everything right  here *[/align] [align=center]*:hearts:*[/align] [align=center]*Mrs. PBJ wants to know  why this  keeps happening!?!?*[/align] [align=center]*ullhair:*[/align] [align=center]*bunnybunbunbâs bunny has also been spayed, go help out  here *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]ray:[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*massie777 is wondering about  Peanut Babies *[/align] [align=center]*:?*[/align] [align=center]*polly has a  new website  for her rabbitry! Go check it out; itâs awesome!*[/align] [align=center]*:dude:*[/align] [align=center]*If you ever need any breeding advice, or want to know what breed your bunny is post here in  The Rabbitry and Showroom section *[/align] [align=center]*:stork:*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*grumpybabies has a  very quiet rabbit! *[/align] [align=center]*:happybunny:*[/align] [align=center]*rmv1983 has taken over the care of her brothers  elderly bunny!  Go help here!*[/align] [align=center]*:bunnybutt:*[/align] [align=center]*devotedmommy thinks her rabbit may be  possessed! *[/align] [align=center]:tantrum:[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]



[/align] [align=center]:brownbunny[/align] [align=center]*These blogs have recently been updated:*[/align] [align=center]* Ninchen Blog -2009 *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* NEW LIFE OF STORM *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Kazumi and Sebastian Blog  NEW BLOG!!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Introducingâ¦ Weezy!  NEW BLOG!!*[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*These blogs NEED to be updated *[/align][align=center]
[/align] [align=center]* Flashâs Place -2 *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Blog of the quest for bunnies *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* The Odd Three *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]* Nykiâs Bunnies *[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]:heartbeat:[/align] [align=center]




[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*MyLOVEABLES!! Wants to know what  you had for dinner? *[/align] [align=center]*:eats:*[/align] [align=center]*Go check out what happened to poor Bo B Bunny!!  OUCH *[/align] [align=center]*:nurse:*[/align] [align=center]*gingers_giants is  Buying a home! *[/align] [align=center]:vacuum:[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]




[/align] [align=center][/align] [align=center]*Who hasnât been able to access the forum for the past week?*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]*Thanks for reading todays news, Hope you enjoyed it*[/align][align=center]
[/align][align=center]**[/align][align=center]*:jumpforjoy:
*[/align] [align=center][/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears

* SnowyShiloh can't get onto the forum!

Great job Becca.
*


----------



## mouse_chalk

Great job as usual Becca


----------



## Becca

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> * SnowyShiloh can't get onto the forum!
> 
> 
> *


DING DING DING We have a winner :biggrin2:

Well done 

And Thanks guys


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz

Love it Becca!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny

Woo Hoo! Good Job Becca! :clapping:


----------



## Flashy

Can I also just say that Polly needs some well wishes for one of hers. I don't particularly want to say too much because it's not my place, but one of Polly's special buns had a trauma last night. As of this morning he was doing ok, but I haven't spoken to her yet tonight, so I'm just hoping he is still improving and still fighting.


----------



## Pet_Bunny

:birthday:birthdayarty: Happy 18_th_ Birthday Swanlake! arty::birthday:birthday

Hope you see this post.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!!

awesome job becca!


----------



## Becca

Prayers for Polly's Bun, Hoping everything is okay 

ray:ray:


----------



## devotedmommy

Becca I just wanted to say thank you for mentioning me a lot of people have stopped in to give me some great advice. Thanks everyone for your support!


----------



## myheart

Awesome job reporting Becca!!! I checked out all of the links you posted and the new blogs! 

myheart


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Happy Birthday Swanlake! and ray: for Polly's Bunny


----------



## Becca

Thanks guys


----------



## irishbunny

Becca, thanks a mil for filling in for me, you did a great job! Congrats on becoming task force manager! I finally got my internet back!


----------

